# Can somebody PLEASE help with samba



## Just_Johnny (Feb 4, 2009)

I tried for hours but I cannot connect to my samba share. I've installed samba server on freebsd 7.0

I connect to a wireless network 192.168.0.3

Then I have a wired network card(192.168.1.5) that connects to a 4 port router.  

I want to keep the wireless connection completly seperate from the wired network.  I also want to connect to my samba server in the wired network.  

How should I configure both interfaces?  I want to be able to connect to my samba share and still have access to the internet. 

If anybody can help I would be VERY MUCH greatful.  if you know what I mean.


----------



## Just_Johnny (Feb 4, 2009)

*I forgot to mention*

I have configured the smb.conf but am not 100% certain it is corrrect.


----------



## Just_Johnny (Feb 4, 2009)

Just_Johnny said:
			
		

> I have configured the smb.conf but am not 100% certain it is corrrect.



I don't really need help with the configuration part.  I would just like to know if my network is properly setup.


----------



## paulfrottawa (Feb 4, 2009)

Just_Johnny said:
			
		

> I tried for hours but I cannot connect to my samba share. I've installed samba server on freebsd 7.0
> 
> I connect to a wireless network 192.168.0.3
> 
> ...



in rc.conf
ifconfig_ath0="inet 192.168.0.3 netmask 255.255.255.0"
ifconfig_vr1="inet 192.168.1.5 netmask 255.255.255.0"
defaultrouter="192.168.1.5" 

PS: do you need help connecting the wireless.


----------



## Just_Johnny (Feb 4, 2009)

thanks.  I guess my configuration was right.  Still can't figure out why I can't connect to my share.

I'll figure it out eventually.


----------



## paulfrottawa (Feb 4, 2009)

well you should be able to connect to it web I believe its port :901

Also you should enable the last lines in /etc/inetd.conf

Just read the comment of those lines and you'll see.


----------

